# Te iubesc



## rhsandlpf

My boy friend replied me this:
Te iubesc, floarea mea frumoasa. Vreau sa fiu intotdeauna alaturi de tine. sa te sarut si sa te iubesc!

May I have your help on that to translate in English? Thanks millions!!


----------



## IMP85

"Te iubesc, floarea mea frumoasa. Vreau sa fiu intotdeauna alaturi de tine. sa te sarut si sa te iubesc!"

"I love you, my beautiful flower. I always want to be by your side, so I can kiss you and love you (also- to make love to you)!"

(That's really sweet  )


----------



## rhsandlpf

OH wow!! 
Thanks very much for help!!


----------



## Bluey

Does this guy have a brother?


----------

